
Leaked a16z data reveals how muchstartup execs get paid, from CEOs to Sales VP - IN4RA3D
http://www.businessinsider.com/a16z-data-startup-executives-salary-equity-bonus-pay-2018-9?IR=T
======
anoncoward111
Hard data on the elite and opague world of tech upper-management.

After taxes and living expenses, these professionals probably save up to 10k
per month, plus house equity.

For the median American laborer, staying cash flow positive, of even just $1 a
month, is a lofty goal.

~~~
itronitron
yeah, but the median American laborer isn't taking the risk that the startup
execs are. /s

~~~
anoncoward111
Haha, this is the first time I didn't immediately detect sarcasm.

A series C vp of sales definitely has 0 risk in their career.

A seed-round founder has maybe a little risk, but their network is so strong
that they'll probably land just fine :)

For the median worker, Mcdonald's is looking pretty good.

